# Mt Druitt Wildlife



## zulu (May 30, 2007)

Hi,heres a few pics of some wildlife near MT Druitt sydney i saw walkiing around this morning,some young young green tree frogs,a native land snail,and a few kangaroos.


----------



## salebrosus (May 30, 2007)

Surprising what you find in places you least expect it. 

There are a pair of gorgeous raptors over on Carlisle Avenue at Mt.Druitt too. One sit's in the red and the other the green of the traffic lights.

Simone.


----------



## zulu (May 30, 2007)

*re Mt*

Yep johnbow you would be surprised what around here,i remember i was living lansvale near cabramatta for ten years before i found an echidna,a bandicoot and ringtailed possums,dare say the echidnas and bandicoots would be rat**** by now though.


----------



## Magpie (May 30, 2007)

Mt Druitt wildlife? I was expecting something else 
Echidnas are suprisingly adept at surviving in cities, they may still be around.


----------



## salebrosus (May 30, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Mt Druitt wildlife? I was expecting something else
> Echidnas are suprisingly adept at surviving in cities, they may still be around.



LOL i was expecting pictures of mullets and flanno's too.

Simone.


----------



## zulu (May 30, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Mt Druitt wildlife? I was expecting something else
> Echidnas are suprisingly adept at surviving in cities, they may still be around.


 Come on Maggy,starve the lizards an fair suck of the sav,are you inferring thats there is onley "Bush Pigs" here. LOL


----------



## zulu (May 30, 2007)

*re Mt*



johnbowemonie said:


> LOL i was expecting pictures of mullets and flanno's too.
> 
> Simone.


Fair go,J Bow,onley mullets we have here is at the fish n chip shop .


----------



## JasonL (May 30, 2007)

a fair bit of wildlife around on friday nights too.


----------



## zulu (May 30, 2007)

JasonL said:


> a fair bit of wildlife around on friday nights too.


Mostly feral jason,but occcasionally you get the odd alluring little *****cat that can be coaxed out by a vodka and peach cruiser.


----------



## coxy (May 31, 2007)

zulu said:


> Yep johnbow you would be surprised what around here,i remember i was living lansvale near cabramatta for ten years before i found an echidna,a bandicoot and ringtailed possums,dare say the echidnas and bandicoots would be rat**** by now though.


 there is a fair bit of bushy parkland in that area though, i have seen possums and snakes down there when i used to ride my mountain bike around there as a teenager.
and the adi site isn't far from mt druitt too bad they clearing a whole lot of it


----------



## jas468 (May 31, 2007)

zulu said:


> Hi,heres a few pics of some wildlife near MT Druitt sydney i saw walkiing around this morning,some young young green tree frogs,a native land snail,and a few kangaroos.



Where abouts, zulu?


----------



## scotchbo (May 31, 2007)

Im living in Cambridge Park (nr Penrith) and i get young green tree frogs in my yard all the time especially after a big down poar of rain


----------



## cyclamen (May 31, 2007)

ooooh:shock: :shock: :shock: i do like the snail. :lol: :lol:


----------



## zulu (May 31, 2007)

coxy said:


> there is a fair bit of bushy parkland in that area though, i have seen possums and snakes down there when i used to ride my mountain bike around there as a teenager.
> and the adi site isn't far from mt druitt too bad they clearing a whole lot of it


 Yeh they are ruining the ADI site,POX on the federal govt,the state govt and Penrith council,conservation is a just a facade with government departments.


----------



## inthegrass (May 31, 2007)

have they declared open season in mt druitt/penrith yet????????????.
cheers


----------



## da_donkey (May 31, 2007)

Here is some more....


----------



## zulu (May 31, 2007)

*re Mt*

Taken awhile ago donkey,ime second on the left next to jethro bodine.


----------



## noni (Jun 4, 2007)

has anyone ever seen any frogs at nurragingy reserve? i'm always walking the dog thru there and trying to spot some in that new wetland area they've built (that's not really wet at the mo)


----------



## Nephrurus (Jun 4, 2007)

Hehe..... I've seen Emus, Eastern Grey and Red Kangaroos in St Marys. Wedge tailed eagles too (on one occasion being harried by a male peregrine falcon)


-H


----------



## noni (Jun 4, 2007)

lol nephrurus, reckon the roos escaped from featherdale? 

seriously tho that's cool, wouldn't have thought there would be emus and roos so close.


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 5, 2007)

haha zulu, i lived in mt druitt for about 4 months in 2001, haha, i never saw anything that even looked like it was alive, most of the natives looked past it to me, hehe, couldn't wait to get back to qld, sorry zulu, lol, 

but one good thing was if you wanted to go shopping at 2am you could, haha........... why i have no idea, but you could, 

you knew when pension day was, the streets were full and the servo's upped the fuel price by 10 cents, lol,


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 5, 2007)

No offence ponybug but out off all the places to go to in Sydney after leaving QLD you choose Mt Druitt??????? You deserved to be stuck there.

At least your free now.

Simone.


----------



## zulu (Jun 5, 2007)

*re Mt*

Come on guys ,ime in tears,ime gonna sacrifice meself infront of a truck on the Grt West Hwy.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh no Zulu...... serpenttongue and I have to come visit you before that happens.

Simone.


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks simone, bloody took me 4 months to escape, did i get a shock when i arrived, hehe, i did try to get her to move, but she wouldn't, lol, so i did, haha, without her, 

but to be honest it was a great holiday, free rent, my own tour guide, what more could you want, hehe, just the location was a bit wrong, i was a country boy, i didn't know what mt druitt stood for, hehe, 

yes, i'm free, i didn't learn though, a few months later i went to nz, hell took me 3 months to escape from there also, haha, 

(sorry to all nz'ers, it was very nice there) like to go back one day soon, but my druitt, NO WAY.......


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 5, 2007)

bugger zulu, i'm sorry mate, and to think i was staying in a motel on the grt western hw a couple months ago, at st marys, i was still to scared to even drive throught mt druitt, hahaha........


----------



## zulu (Jun 5, 2007)

noni said:


> has anyone ever seen any frogs at nurragingy reserve? i'm always walking the dog thru there and trying to spot some in that new wetland area they've built (that's not really wet at the mo)


 I went there for a picnic last year and saw several black snakes and i could hear the frogs croaking,presume what i heard was lymnodastes peroni or whatever they are called these days,the striped marsh frogs.


----------



## zulu (Jun 5, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Oh no Zulu...... serpenttongue and I have to come visit you before that happens.
> 
> Simone.


 O h Goody Goody ,ile have to threaten to do meself in more often,pretty simone YAY! heaps of diamond pythons! and young serpentongue can push me wheel chair! Whacko the Chook! The onley problem is i can onley do meself in once,but thats enough i suppose,what a bloke has ta do these days ta get some attention


----------



## zulu (Jun 5, 2007)

ponybug said:


> bugger zulu, i'm sorry mate, and to think i was staying in a motel on the grt western hw a couple months ago, at st marys, i was still to scared to even drive throught mt druitt, hahaha........


 Pmsl HaHa ,yeh things are not that bad ponybug,we got citizens like Mark Geyer and stuff and .........well it escapes me at the moment but ime sure we got celebritys,just cant think of any at the moment.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jun 5, 2007)

coxy said:


> there is a fair bit of bushy parkland in that area though, i have seen possums and snakes down there when i used to ride my mountain bike around there as a teenager.
> and the adi site isn't far from mt druitt too bad they clearing a whole lot of it





zulu said:


> Yeh they are ruining the ADI site,POX on the federal govt,the state govt and Penrith council,conservation is a just a facade with government departments.





You guys live so close to the ADI site and you don't even know whats happening to it! 

900 hectares is being fenced, weeds removed and preserved as regional park. The remaining 600 hectares is being developed. The developed areas are areas where there was previously old Aust. Defence buildings and infrastructure. Most of this info is widely available on the net. the rest can be gathered by talking to the sales office.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 5, 2007)

No chance of the sale office being biased??????????

Simone.


----------



## zulu (Jun 5, 2007)

Nephrurus said:


> You guys live so close to the ADI site and you don't even know whats happening to it!
> 
> 900 hectares is being fenced, weeds removed and preserved as regional park. The remaining 600 hectares is being developed. The developed areas are areas where there was previously old Aust. Defence buildings and infrastructure. Most of this info is widely available on the net. the rest can be gathered by talking to the sales office.


 Ive read what i could neph,the environmental impact statements LOL those that are lodged with penrith council,they havent tryed particularly hard,thought it was an all round poor effort and showed a disregard for genuinine conservation objectives in the long term.Wouldnt put too much in the fencing idea,it will be similar to nurringingy with fees and camping grounds etc etc


----------



## Jakee (Oct 1, 2007)

I live about 10 mins away from Mt Druitt and ive never ever seen any frogs there.
where abouts did you see it.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 2, 2007)

some local wildlife


----------



## atrax (Oct 2, 2007)

I know there are at least 5 species of frogs at Werrington. I reckon you'd find all of them somewhere in the Druitt.


----------



## zulu (Oct 2, 2007)

*re Mt*

Mt Druitt is vertually suurounded by areas of cumberland plains bushland corridors made up of farms,parks etc no shortage of frogs,plenty of insect eating bats,flying foxs and a surprisingly large number of grey kangaroos.Ime talkig about areas outside of the ADI site ive never beewn on the land that nephurus was talking about which is largely fenced off.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 2, 2007)

What's a matter old fella, can't you climb over a fence? :lol:


----------



## zulu (Oct 2, 2007)

*re Mt*



MrBredli said:


> What's a matter old fella, can't you climb over a fence? :lol:



LMAO mate,depends whats on the other side,ime getting old for that crap theyd probably find me lying in a heap and have to get ambulance (or put me down)  A playbunny on the other side i would climb or pull fence down Haha.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha... thanks for creating the image currently in my head of you pulling down a fence to get to some playbunnies; you just made my millenium!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alex_c (Oct 4, 2007)

PiMp said:


> some local wildlife


 they remind me of the guy at my local jaycar lol:lol: especially the one on the left


----------



## brigo (Oct 4, 2007)

ROFL that pic just killed my life.


----------



## Colin (Oct 4, 2007)

PiMp said:


> some local Mt Druitt wildlife




whats that species? land mullets? :lol:


----------



## mines bigger (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL thats a classic


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 5, 2007)

hahaha landmullets


----------

